# beachside aires brittany



## PIANOSONIC (May 10, 2005)

Hello
does anyone know of any beachside aires in or near brittany ? or even ones with a nice sea view.we have stayed on some nice ones in the south of france and not really explored around brittany.

regards T.C.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pianosonic,
We stay at Roscoff, thats near Port and walkable to village and beach.
Erquay is good, Pont d Raz. (not exactly on beach but nearby)


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Try quiberon - on the cote sauvage there is an official aire and several wild spaces along the coast withinn walking distance of good beaches. Was there last june, as was nukeadmin. When the sites database returns look it up.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

There are some here: http://www.motorhome-list.org.uk/etapes.htm


----------

